# Rock climbing figures?



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone ever see figures rapeling off of rocks ? thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel Tillman of Train Li has some:

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/mountain-climber-p-420.html

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/mountain-climber-p-421.html


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

You can easily make your own....


----------



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! That's a great figure. I'm a hack when it somes to sculpting


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd be surprised. 

Now, where is Chris' figure class? It used to be under Articles...


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Links to Figure making classes is the first topic under Figures and Accessories Forum. 

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah. A link to the links: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/22/postid/7681/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

